# Leylandii



## WoodMangler (24 Sep 2012)

Until I saw the 6th post in https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/wood-id-please-and-thin-sided-bowl-t64356.html:


> unless there was any leylandii in your firewood pile


 I was under the impression that it was useless for anything woodwork- or woodturn-ish. I have a big pile of the stuff in a field, in logs anything up to a foot diameter, from chopping down a hedge that had been allowed to run away for decades. It's been sitting out in all weathers for a couple of years, is it worth me moving some indoors now and letting it dry and season naturally ?


----------



## KimG (24 Sep 2012)

Considering we turn practically anything we get our hands on why not? It's a very soft timber, but it might look good turned, got to be worth a try at least. I have not tried it myself so can give no clues as to any problem it might have (difficult to finish etc)


----------



## cambournepete (24 Sep 2012)

It's not great for fine turning, but for outside stuff like big garden mushrooms it's fine and quite fun really.


----------



## woodyturner (24 Sep 2012)

A friend of mine turned this from it the hat comes of and the head is hollow


----------



## CHJ (24 Sep 2012)

If it has been lying outside for a considerable time you might find it is too late. The logs/trunks left stacked in my garden collected a whole host of critters and ended up as critter foder of wet rot compost.

Personally having spent time playing with it in the past, leylandii is now in my 'don't bother' category,
Still a good for shavings production if you are new to turning and don't get disapointed with the risk of achieving a lack of 'fine display pieces' at the end of a session though.


----------



## WoodMangler (24 Sep 2012)

Thanks you all. I don't think it's too far gone, I'll drag a few pieces indoors and forget about them for a couple of years


----------



## Bodrighy (24 Sep 2012)

Odd, the leylandii I have turned was surprisingly hard and had some nice colouring in it. Definitely leylandii. Very plain cream, with some streaks of brown through it. Bottom line any wood is worth turning at least once in my book, if only for practice.

Pete


----------



## Tomsk (24 Sep 2012)

I have loads of it, cut spring this year, approximately 18" diameter and 5' lengths that's destined for firewood in a few years time. I guess some of it could get sidetracked...

It's horribly sappy, so can't imagine it being good for turning green!


----------



## Bodrighy (24 Sep 2012)

These were made from Leylandii. Don't throw without first trying it.


----------



## cambournepete (25 Sep 2012)

I've only turned it wet- clearly its more useful than I thought.


----------



## gregmcateer (25 Sep 2012)

Bodrighy":14svrzti said:


> These were made from Leylandii. Don't throw without first trying it.



Lovely - Really nice shape.

Might give some a go from my neighbour's hedge.


----------



## Lionwood (24 Mar 2013)

Lovely stuff! Logs dry without much splitting. End grain turning works well and can give a very fine finish. It also has a powerful resinous smell and scents the air for weeks when you bring it indoors.


----------



## 12345Peter (24 Mar 2013)

The lleylandi I have turned was nothing like pine, it is quite hard, lovely to turn except for the smell which is like cat pee. Maybe there are different species as I have heard people say it smells like pine, but none of the stuff I have turned smells nice, but it has all had great figuring and it finishes really well.

Regards
Peter


----------



## alexf (26 Mar 2013)

These were made from Leylandii and the colours are beautiful. However it is best turned green.


----------

